# New to building chicken tractors



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like to share my first attempt at building a chicken tractor.

The materials are mostly discarded pallets. I did purchase 2x4x10 treated lumber for the main frame and wheels. As you can see in my first attempt, I ended up with front higher than the back. I am still figuring out how to attach a hitch so that I can pull it with my lawn tractor.

Other materials include: chicken wire, metal separators from an old cabinet, and a tarp from wallyworld.

I am already starting on a new one, which will be a bit more refined after learning from the first.

Hope it inspires or at least gives you a chuckle. 

Follow the link for pics - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.805219556285768.40824.133976673410063&type=1&l=8e5d01f9d6


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Tractor is what I used for my first coop when my girls were babies. Worked great! I still use it when I have a new chicken to introduce or if I have one that's sick and need to separate. However, I do curse the hubby every time I have to move it! Tires are bowlegged and its pretty heavy. (Move it by pushing it by hand.) Next one will be built according to "my" plans.  Lighter and wheels set up better!


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

That is what I am finding out with the first one I build. I did see a YouTube video where someone re-purposed a wheel assemble from a lawnmower. That assembly had the adjustable wheels that could be raised for more clearance. I will try to find some or at least the brackets and add some pnuematic wheels.

I think that leverage is the key, where most of the weight is in the back, that way it is easier to lift and move, whether by hand or machine.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good idea. Hubby used those small push mower wheels on mine and they are terrible the way he set them up. I had wanted to put 4 wheels on, not 2, so the weight would be more evenly dispersed. Its so hard to move because of the weight of the coop section pushes down on the wheels. I grumble to no end every time I have to move it. Its been a life saver when I have to separate an ill chicken or get a new one so I can slowly integrate the newbie.


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

I finally completed my second tractor. This one looks a bit more refined - aka almost magazine good . I learned a bit from the first one, which is in the photo stream for comparison. I am glad my chickens don't complain. 

I was not able to find a mower wheel assembly to use; however, I left six inches from the back of the enclosure to the wheels. I makes a differece when moving. I also put the feed and water under the boxes to give them more room and the food/water are far enough back that they do not get soiled.

Comments, critiques, or laughs are appreciated. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.805219556285768.40824.133976673410063&type=1&l=8e5d01f9d6

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.805219556285768.40824.133976673410063&type=1&l=8e5d01f9d6


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats cool, I also Liked your page on Facebook while I was there.


----------

